

International dating - Oggle
http://www.vbuddy.com/

======
yitchelle
Just had a quick look and I was confused after clicking on the "Learn More"
button. I kept clicking the "Why should I try this?" and getting no reaction.

I did not realised that I had to continue to scroll to see more details.

~~~
Oggle
Thanks I'll look into it.

------
Oggle
Looking for feedback on this site. Also looking for design and engineering
folks to join. Email me hacker [at] vbuddy.com. Thanks!

